# Guineas



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

So ...we sold most of our guineas off or bartered them ... We did keep 4 ... and what happens ... the hen came in with a clutch of about 20. lol

I have taken it as a sign ... we need them.  They have made it with the heavy rains and cooler temps. 

So we will keep them around. lol Funny how that works out!!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, that's really something!

Guess you're destined to have a flock of guineas!

If they have their feathers before it gets really cold, they'll be fine!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are a little over a week old ... but they did hatch with the TS rains ... and are doing well...

We have had cool (40's) weather but it did not bother them. (which is odd) If you go buy the books. rolleyes

We did think about taking them ... but well... Mother Nature has rolled the dice ... so far ... so let her have the clutch and see what happens.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get a continueing progress report...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well they have made it. They have feathered out and can fly up to roost... on the dove house :gaah: oh well.... I will work on that a little later.


----------

